# Exciting news



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

This is the Day 19 pregnancy scan from the planned litter between my male working line GSD, Zak, and the lovely working line female, Fuga.  It looks as though we will have puppies  
So exciting.








Zak








Fuga


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 April 2017)

handsome dogs GSD-you must be excited, are you keeping one? is yours very barky?


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			handsome dogs GSD-you must be excited, are you keeping one? is yours very barky? 

Click to expand...

Thank you.  Mine is not barky at all - thank goodness!!  And, yes, hoping to have a male pup, all being well.


----------



## eatmyshorts (11 April 2017)

Congrats! Beautiful dogs <3


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			Congrats! Beautiful dogs <3
		
Click to expand...

Thank you   It has been two years in the planning and so very excited that is it now actually happening.


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

Some more pics  - just because 

Zak















Fuga


----------



## eatmyshorts (11 April 2017)

What a stunning dog! It's nice to hear that the litter has been so long in the planning & not rushed into .... the pups will no doubt be worth the wait!


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			What a stunning dog! It's nice to hear that the litter has been so long in the planning & not rushed into .... the pups will no doubt be worth the wait!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

Double post


----------



## Amye (11 April 2017)

How exciting! Beautiful dogs, i'm sure they'll have some wonderful pups   Nice to hear it's all been planned out too. You must be so excited after two years!


----------



## pippixox (11 April 2017)

Yay! With those parents they are going to be stunning (all gsd are obviously!)


----------



## Clodagh (11 April 2017)

Oh exciting times. Fingers crossed for lots of lovely healthy pups.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 April 2017)

I am totally ignorant about Gsds (bar my neighbour's long haired girl who sadly died last week  ) Is the colour unusual on the sire? I've never seen colouring like that except on police dogs.


----------



## Chiffy (12 April 2017)

How exciting for you. Look forward to updates.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 April 2017)

Exciting.    They scan very early over there,  28 days is the optimum recommended time here.
CT,  the sable colour is very common in working line GSDs.


----------



## Moobli (12 April 2017)

Thanks everyone.  It is a nervewracking, but exciting time.

CT - As MM has rightly said sable is very common in working line GSDs (hence why you see so many police dogs this colour).  They also come in all black, bicolour, melanistic black & tan, but rarely (if ever) the black and deep red colour of the West German show lines.  

MM - the breeder has been planning and anticipating this litter for two years and so has scanned early simply because I don't think she could wait any longer!    She is a vet herself so has access to the equipment required which is probably another reason (she had taken two scans even earlier than this but the results were inconclusive).


----------



## Moobli (12 April 2017)

Sorry to hear about your neighbour's longhaired shep CT


----------



## Moobli (20 April 2017)

Well slightly disappointed to say that following further scans Fuga is pregnant with just two puppies.  It is a mystery - and probably just one of those things - as to why there are not more.  The sperm was top quality, time was optimal and there were at least seven eggs ready for ovulation. So we have no idea why only 3 were fertilized and only two have developed.  The main reason for the disappointment is that there were eight homes waiting for pups.  

I have decided to forego having a pup this time as there are two homes waiting whose need is greater than mine at this time, and I can wait.  If the birth goes to plan and there are no problems then Fuga will be mated again on her next season and, if successful, I will have a pup from that litter.  If not, then there is the possibility of a grandson at some stage, which is also okay with me.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 April 2017)

oh, what a shame WGSD.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 April 2017)

That's disappointing,  though there may still be more lurking.   Most vets aren't the best at scanning in my experience,  you get far better results from experienced scanners who are doing it every day.
Did she have pre mating blood tests?   Since those have been introduced it is amazing how late some bitches are ready for mating


----------



## Moobli (20 April 2017)

Yes she did have the pre-mating blood test MM.  Be lovely to think there might be more lurking somewhere but the breeder is a vet and has done systematic scanning of many different bitches, so sadly I think the number will be as it is at the moment.  (I live in hope though!).


----------



## Clodagh (20 April 2017)

That is a shame. Better luck next time.


----------



## Moobli (17 October 2017)

An update I didn't think I would be making ...

Fuga (the Danish bitch) was AI'd again with semen from Zak (my dog) and the initial scan showed no pups again.  Both the breeder and I were disappointed but not overly surprised given the lack of pups the first time.  

Fast forward 5 weeks and I get a message from Fuga's owner to say that she had been a bit concerned about her bitch's behaviour and wondered whether she might be starting with a pyometra so scanned her again and ... guess what .... there is a live, healthy (so far) pup!  

It is sad that there is only a single pup, but it has thrilled the breeder and she has said this pup will definitely not be going anywhere, so a shame for me but brilliant news for her.  It will also be wonderful for me to follow progress of a Zak son (looks like a male on the scan).


----------



## Clodagh (17 October 2017)

Good news! Funny they make so few babies, does AI normally result in smaller litters? 
Will she have another go?


----------



## Moobli (17 October 2017)

Whoops - reading back, I see I didn't fully update the first time around.  There were eventually three pups seen on the scan but we think they reabsorbed   So no pups were born.  

To answer your question Clodagh, yes AI does result in smaller litters and also the bitch is now six years so that will also play a part.  This will be her last litter.


----------



## Clodagh (17 October 2017)

Well everything crossed then. You need to find him another wife!


----------



## Moobli (17 October 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Well everything crossed then. You need to find him another wife!
		
Click to expand...

There is one in the pipeline and in Scotland too, but it won't be until the bitch's next season (so around six months ish from now)


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 October 2017)

Good news 

Have you checked out the requirements of the WUSV World Harmonisation Programme which will affect GSDs born after July 2018? Might be worth checking them out going forward as it will have an impact on anyone wanting to show or trial their GSD under the international system.


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Good news 

Have you checked out the requirements of the WUSV World Harmonisation Programme which will affect GSDs born after July 2018? Might be worth checking them out going forward as it will have an impact on anyone wanting to show or trial their GSD under the international system.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I haven't.  I will go and have a look now, thanks.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 October 2017)

Definitely worth checking out, like I say, it will have a big impact on anyone wanting to do GSD breed shows, IPO or Körung under any SV judges (even the UK-based ones) from next year onwards.
One of the many knock on-effects of Crufts....


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2017)

It sounds like a good idea - in theory at least.

I have seen this character test video before and think it is a very good idea for breeding animals.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z8mEQ_qqjs


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 October 2017)

Burned into my skull now 

It's coming, and for competition as well as breeding.


----------



## JennBags (18 October 2017)

I didn't realise this was an old thread at first (how did I miss it first time round?!). Was really excited for you, so sad that it didn't work out. Really hope the one in Scotland works out on the next season.


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2017)

JennBags said:



			I didn't realise this was an old thread at first (how did I miss it first time round?!). Was really excited for you, so sad that it didn't work out. Really hope the one in Scotland works out on the next season.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

The singleton pup in Denmark is due on Tuesday - so please keep everything crossed


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Definitely worth checking out, like I say, it will have a big impact on anyone wanting to do GSD breed shows, IPO or Körung under any SV judges (even the UK-based ones) from next year onwards.
One of the many knock on-effects of Crufts....
		
Click to expand...

Do you think BAGSD and GSDL will be able to get the UK KC to engage in this?  Otherwise, surely it will only affect those who want to breed under SV rules?  To compete in top IPO competitions all you need is the KC registration as far as I understand it??


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 October 2017)

An SV judge will not be allowed to judge an animal that does not adhere to the criteria. Either in a show or a trial. Even a club trial. At top IPO competitions the dog must also have the required health criteria and I imagine that will eventually filter down to club level - why allow an unhealthy dog to compete at club level if it cannot at national or world level?
After 2018 I don't know if the BVA will suffice as there is no pass/fail grade as in all other schemes.
The pedigree must come from the country of origin.

The KC has no criteria regarding health or working qualifications or DNA or microchipping.
Read any schedule, just turn up with a registered dog of a certain age. It will certainly impact KC-affiliated clubs who want SV judges to officiate at their shows.


----------



## JennBags (24 October 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Thanks 

The singleton pup in Denmark is due on Tuesday - so please keep everything crossed
		
Click to expand...

Any news yet WGSD?


----------



## Moobli (25 October 2017)

JennBags said:



			Any news yet WGSD?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!  A male pup was born by c-section on Monday.  I didn't want to post the news until I knew he would be okay, but he seems a strong pup so fingers crossed all will be well.  He is gorgeous, and I will share pics once the breeder has shared the news on her page.


----------



## JennBags (25 October 2017)

Fantastic news, I'll look forward to the pics


----------



## Clodagh (26 October 2017)

Excellent news, may he be as handsome as his Dad.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 October 2017)

Looking forward to pictures.   Shame she had to have a section but that is so often the case with singletons.


----------



## Moobli (26 October 2017)

A few piccies.  Of course I am totally smitten.


----------



## JennBags (27 October 2017)

Oh wow GORGEOUS!  He's going to be huge if he's that size at a couple of days old.  Do you think you'll ever get to go over and see him?


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 October 2017)

What a bruiser! 
You should definitely go and see him next year lol, the IPO world championships are in Denmark.


----------



## Moobli (30 October 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			What a bruiser! 
You should definitely go and see him next year lol, the IPO world championships are in Denmark.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh no excuses then!


----------



## Moobli (30 October 2017)

One week old and weighing in at 1.158 grams today <3


----------



## Sprig (1 November 2017)

What a handsome chap. I am pleased that you have had some good news this week and have something to look forward to. I look forward to seeing pics of him growing up.


----------



## Moobli (1 November 2017)

Thanks Sprig.  Sadly, he will not be mine as the breeder wishes to keep him but I will certainly enjoy watching him grow and develop.


----------



## Moobli (2 November 2017)

9 days old and 1.5kg


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

his little white nails


----------



## jsprince (2 November 2017)

What a beautiful pup I expect as a singleton he will be totally spoiled by his mum.


----------



## Moobli (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			his little white nails  

Click to expand...

I knooooow - sooooo sweet <3


----------



## Moobli (2 November 2017)

jsprince said:



			What a beautiful pup I expect as a singleton he will be totally spoiled by his mum.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely - and by the humans in the family too.


----------



## JennBags (2 November 2017)

He's totally adorable.


----------



## Moobli (4 November 2017)

Thank you.  I just wish he were mine


----------



## jsprince (4 November 2017)

So handsome, the singletons of this world are very precious.


----------



## MrsMozart (5 November 2017)

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## WandaMare (6 November 2017)

Ah what a little cutie


----------



## Moobli (10 November 2017)

Starting to look like a 'proper' puppy now.


----------



## jsprince (10 November 2017)

He is adorable, are you sure you can't dognap/ borrow him, say to help with his education around sheep herding?


----------

